# woodchuck season!!!!



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok all you small gamers...dont forget about the only thing open for us at the moment is woodchuck. make friends with a farmer and spend some time shooting chucks. and yes,,, they bar-b-que up real nice... with some new potatoes and corn on the cob ,,,,give it a try.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

BBQ'd groundhog?  I feel like you're trying to sell me something!:lol:


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

Better or worse than raccoon? http://www.detnews.com/article/2009...5/To+urban+hunter++next+meal+is+scampering+by


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

NASTY!!!!!! Well I typically steer clear of eating vermin. But I suppose a woodchuck/coyote soup would go well with the carp fettucini and skunk pate.

Ganzer


----------

